# Can anyone please help ??



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone can help with the question below.

I have been asked to post this, I am sure someone will know somewhere where is can be done. 

Many thanks Everyone

x xx



> we are considering surrogacy. The trouble is that I think we would need double donation (unless Dh had pgd). Do you know anywhere in the world where you can do surrogacy with double donation?


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi

I may be wrong but I think that you can do double donation in the US.  We thought that my frosties may not be good enough and we investigated Shady Grove in Washington.  They would certainly handle donor eggs back to a surrogate.  I believe that they can also do donor sperm.

However, I think that the issue with double donation is getting the parental order in the UK.  My understanding of the rules is that to get a Parental Order then at least one of the Intended Parents must be genetically linked to the little one.  May be Natalie Gamble can comment more on the legal side of things. But understand that they can sometimes request genetic tests to check.

Not sure whether you would therefore need to go through a different process - adoption? - to get the child to be yours.  So I think that the issues are more legal rather than there not being places in the world that would help.

Hope that I have not confused anyone but wanted to at least set forth what we found out.

Good Luck
Carolyn xxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you so much girls, I will pass on the info 

love Jo
x x x


----------

